# Scottish triathlons



## pickup1980 (31 Oct 2012)

What would be a good beginners tri in Scotland, fancy doing one but can't seem to find much


----------



## fimm (1 Nov 2012)

The Borders Triathlon series is good - the website is here http://www.bslt.org.uk/index.html but I can't see a triathlon link at the moment - wrong time of year?

There's event listings on the triathlonScotland website http://www.triathlonscotland.org/events. Again it is the wrong time of year to be looking for tris in Scotland!! However the New Year's Day triathlon in Edinburgh is back now the Commonweath Pool is open (http://www.edinburghtri.org/joomla2...le/12-racing/471-new-years-day-triathlon.html) - it is quite short (not that I've ever done it).

If you're looking for a good first open water event, I can recommend Lochore Meadows Sprint, over in Fife.


----------



## 007fair (30 Nov 2012)

Loch Ore is flat and so quite gentle - if you get the weather. Which I didn't.


----------



## edwardd67 (14 Dec 2012)

google Entry Central contains loads of Triathlons in Scotland.
Inverclyde is a good beginners Tri as is Bishopbriggs.
Aberfeldy is good but the run is brutal 5k but 2.5k uphill !!


----------



## Arsen Gere (14 Dec 2012)

Bit of a hike but we get a lot of scots comming south in to Northumberland for tri's. http://www.vo2maxracingevents.co.uk/Events/ 
and http://www.entrylive.com/.


----------



## edwardd67 (17 Dec 2012)

Bishopbriggs Triathlon 5th May 2012 entries open now on wwwentrycentral.com


----------

